# US-05: Anyone else having issues recently?



## Fingerlickin_B (14/9/14)

Been having some issues with US-05 of late, namely extensive lag time prior to obvious starting & stuck fermentation. 

Is anyone else experiencing the same? 

For example I threw down two worts yesterday, one with S-04 & one with two packets of US-05. The S-04 has by now thrown a massive krausen & the US-05 hasn't even started sending up bubbles (as seen through glad wrap lid). Had two beers in different fermenters take 3 days to show obvious signs a few weeks ago & both stuck, held at 18 degrees for two weeks


----------



## Vini2ton (15/9/14)

Did you record the batch nos and dates etc? I'm about to use some soon. I'm sold on doing starters as I reckon they fire up and produce a more attenuated outcome than the sprinkle. Here we go, here we go, here we go.


----------



## verysupple (15/9/14)

I haven't had any problems lately. Although I haven't brewed for a bit over a month now.




Vini2ton said:


> Did you record the batch nos and dates etc? I'm about to use some soon. I'm sold on doing starters as I reckon they fire up and produce a more attenuated outcome than the sprinkle. Here we go, here we go, here we go.


Do you actually make starters for dried yeast or just rehydrate it? They're not the same thing and you really don't need a starter when using dried yeast for an average gravity 20 - 25 L batch.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (15/9/14)

I really should have kept note of batch number & date, but alas I did not...


----------



## Pilchard (15/9/14)

Mine is good, 2 packs pitched to 1.065 and a 4 litre krausen going on and farting non stop from the airlock, less than 12 hours from pitching.


----------



## danestead (15/9/14)

I just commented to a mate last week about how short the lag was on my current us05 batch.


----------



## Mickcr250 (16/9/14)

All good for me in fact like pilchard said if anything its been kicking off faster than usual.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (16/9/14)

Must be something I've done then  

LHBS has gone from stocking Iodophor to only selling Proxitane as a no-rinse sanitiser. Perhaps I didn't give the residual solution enough time to neutralise & it killed some of the yeast?


----------



## Hawko777 (15/10/14)

&nbsp;


Fingerlickin_B said:


> Must be something I've done then
> 
> LHBS has gone from stocking Iodophor to only selling Proxitane as a no-rinse sanitiser. Perhaps I didn't give the residual solution enough time to neutralise &amp; it killed some of the yeast?


&nbsp;

I very much doubt it's the Proxitane. I've been using this for years and IMO, it's the best stuff out their. I have never had a problem with it. I've used many dried and liquid yeasts including starters.


----------



## Screwtop (15/10/14)

Gave up using this yeast 6 months ago!

Screwy


----------



## lukiferj (15/10/14)

Screwtop said:


> Gave up using this yeast 6 months ago!
> 
> Screwy


Screwy - What yeast are you using instead? I am not 100% happy with 05 at the moment but I have had all kinds of dramas with Bry97 and am not keen to go down that path again.


----------



## Batz (15/10/14)

Screwtop said:


> Gave up using this yeast 6 months ago!
> 
> Screwy


You and I both Screwy, 1272 is my favorite ATM.

Batz.


----------



## Adr_0 (15/10/14)

Screwtop said:


> Gave up using this yeast 6 months ago!
> 
> Screwy


And you've gone to ___ and never looked back?

US-05 has been fine for me, I used it a few weeks back and it was solid.

I'm about to do an IPA and was thinking I might try BRY-97, or potentially 1272 as it sounds like a good one.


----------



## lukiferj (15/10/14)

I'm not having any issues with lag time. US05 always kicks off quick but it is taking a while to drop properly. Never have this issue with any other yeasts. Might give 1272 a go.


----------



## Yob (15/10/14)

Been off the US05 wagon a while now, not due to any issues really, just like others that drop clear, 1272, 1217, SDSY, Greenbelt... 099.. er.. + others..

Let me know if you want a couple of vials Lukiferj, I'll send you a couple


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/14)

Adr_0 said:


> And you've gone to ___ and never looked back?
> 
> US-05 has been fine for me, I used it a few weeks back and it was solid.
> 
> I'm about to do an IPA and was thinking I might try BRY-97, or potentially 1272 as it sounds like a good one.


M44 even better! Always only use fresh yeast for best results, lots of negative posts relate to old yeast issues more than bad yeast.

Screwy


----------



## zeggie (16/10/14)

I've noticed 24-28 hour lag times and very thin krausen using US05 the last couple of months.....only with this particular yeast. Quick google shows similar thing, people in the states noticing the same over the past year.

No stuck fermentation tho.


----------



## menoetes (16/10/14)

I haven't used dry yeast in a few months now but I do keep a packet or two of US-05 in the fridge for emergencies. I seem to remember they took a little while to take off but the wait never worried me.

Wyeast 1272 is my goto yeast most of the time these days. Though I keep liquid cultures of Coopers Commercial and Wyeast 1318 in the fridge for some variety, but it's hard to go wrong with 1272.


----------



## Batz (19/10/14)

menoetes said:


> I haven't used dry yeast in a few months now but I do keep a packet or two of US-05 in the fridge for emergencies. I seem to remember they took a little while to take off but the wait never worried me.
> 
> Wyeast 1272 is my goto yeast most of the time these days. Though I keep liquid cultures of Coopers Commercial and Wyeast 1318 in the fridge for some variety, but it's hard to go wrong with 1272.



Dry yeasts really don't cut it, no matter how easy they are.

Batz


----------



## 2much2spend (19/10/14)

Batz said:


> Dry yeasts really don't cut it, no matter how easy they are.
> 
> Batz


Dry yeast don't seem to have the amount of viable cell s compared to liquid yeasts. read the dry yeast thing at the bottom  [URL="http://www.brewersfriend.com...d.com/yeast-pitch-rate-and-starter-calculator /
But I know that us05 should be packaged better, similar to lullarmands nice and air tight.


----------



## 2much2spend (19/10/14)

http://www.brewersfriend.com/yeast-pitch-rate-and-starter-calculator/


----------



## Batz (19/10/14)

All yeasts are good, whatever suits the brewer of course.

Happy brewing.. :beerbang:

Batz


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/10/14)

I've only today realised that perhaps I haven't been giving the yeast adequate time to warm up after taking it out of the fridge & probably killing some of it due the the immediate temperature change (shock?). 

Oops! The things you forget after a long enough break from something...


----------



## Brewman_ (19/10/14)

For an American style dry yeast I think it's fine, well great. Never had any issues with fresh US05, and it's very reliable. Next time you buy it check the dates on the satchel. Still not for everyone.

To compare it to a Wyeast is a different story. Once you decide to go from a dry yeast to a Liquid yeast the possibilities expand. 1272 or 1056 Wyeast are obvious alternatives, but there are others you could consider.

Maybe it is time to think beyond dry yeast, which open up more possibilities for you as a brewer. But I don't think there is anything wrong with US05 for what it has always done, and will for those happy with that ease of a dry satchel.

I love Wyeast personally, but have used US05 and other dry yeasts to make cracking beers!

Cheers Steve


----------



## SnakeDoctor (20/10/14)

Batz said:


> Dry yeasts really don't cut it, no matter how easy they are.
> 
> Batz


Is this because of lack of variety? Would you like to elaborate?

What about the same yeast (chico for example) US05 v 1056?


----------



## 2much2spend (20/10/14)

In all I've never had any major problems with US05. Only stiff like under pitching and it not finishing. 
That a mistake that I think people make with US05 is that they treat it a bit rough, it still may need a good starter and to be pitched the correct amount and time to grow.
It is a good working yeast but not bulletproof.

INMO!


----------



## Feldon (20/10/14)

I think it might have something to do with how the dry yeast has been handled in the supply chain.

I got my last supply of US05 from Yob at HopDealz. It goes off like a box of crackers - into full ferment mode within 8 hours after pitching.


----------



## yankinoz (15/11/14)

My two cents is that I once used US-05 exclusively on APAs and the like, but have mostly switched to Notty since I got temperature control. Keep the temperature 16 or below on Notty until fermentation slows way down and then raise to 18 -- 20 for a cleanup.

In my experience Notty's advantages are that it can ferment down to 12 or even less, is neutral at those temps, forms a very compact sediment in bottles, and attenuates up to 80% under the right controls. Disadvantages are that at warm temperatures it forms esters that may be out of style and that it is particularly sensitive to a drop in temp, causing the yeast to fall too early, reducing attenuation or, I have read from others' experience, causing a stuck fermentation.

US-05 is a good choice if temps vary or run 18 or higher during the most active fermentation. It stands a lot of abuse. Like many other yeasts it tends to leave a loose sediment that is easily stirred up.

I'm also trying K-97 at cool temps for an APA and ran one trial with BR-97. And one might try Mauribrew and Mangrove Jack's strains for the style.

Note those are all dry yeasts. I do use liquid yeasts in many styles, but see no need to do so on APAs and AIPAs, with so many applicable dry yeasts available.


----------



## Mr B (24/1/15)

Any ideas on why us05 may fail to ferment?

I rehydrated a pack and pitched it into a 1.061 wort on Monday night, Friday morning and still no krausen and sg hadn't dropped at all......

Temp controlled in a fridge at 18 deg, pitched in low 20's.

I put in some yeast rinsed from the last batch, not sure how much it was though and gave a stir in a last ditch effort to get something going.

I'm not sure, but the wort may have had a bit of a sour taste. Can infection do this? Perhaps a dud pack? I'm pretty good with hygiene but you never know.


----------



## alfadog (24/1/15)

I have had this issue with extended lag time with US-05. I had thought that I was just too use to fermenting with liquid yeasts and had forgotten a step in rehydrating the dried yeast. I am glad that it is just not me!


----------



## Parks (24/1/15)

Mr B said:


> Any ideas on why us05 may fail to ferment?
> 
> I rehydrated a pack and pitched it into a 1.061 wort on Monday night, Friday morning and still no krausen and sg hadn't dropped at all......
> 
> ...


One pack of US-05 at 1.061 would be pushing it for sure under normal circumstances however I would still expect it to be cruising after 48hrs max (not good, but still doing something).

So your yeast must have been pretty much stuffed IMO to not be doing anything in 3 1/2 days.

You certainly could be getting infections by now to produce sour notes. It is possible it will still end up drinkable but I would be pitching some fresh yeast asap to get it going.

--EDIT-- Assuming you're doing a 19-24L batch. If you're doing a 30-60L batch you have under pitched HEAPS.


----------



## Mr B (25/1/15)

Thanks parks, I left to go camping on Friday, which was the day I put the extra rinsed yeast, and will find out what has happened tonight when I get home. Pretty sure that would have been under pitched regardless, just had no time to get more yeast.

So, two all grain brews on the line 

Was about 24l of wort. A nice saaz ale. Ahh well.

I also pitched a pack of the same yeast into another brew on Thursday, hopefully that will have done something, I'll know in about an hour or so.

I think it's time to learn about culturing and stepping up.


----------



## Mr B (25/1/15)

Righteo, got home (unpacked fed kids etc etc) and had a look.

The first batch has a healthy krausen, resulting from the rinsed yeast I pitched on Friday (presumably), because:

The second batch, which was pitched on Thursday with a packet of yeast, straight into wort, has no krausen either.

I assume that it is dud yeast, two packets thereof.

Shit

I have some leftover trub i'll have to rinse tomorrow, and try to get the second batch going. I'll give it overnight just to check that it hasn't started (and I cant do it now and have no other yeast) and do a gravity check in the morning.

Any advice on likely issues with these brews presuming they ferment out? Are they farked? This possibly depends on a taste test and seeing how they turn out (which means tying up the fermenters and fridge for 2-3 weeks....)??

Its a bit of a first for me (brews 9 and 10), advice appreciated.

Edit - Maybe I just chuck in a jar of trub into the second batch tonight?? 500 mls or so I think. Whatchya reckon?


----------



## seamad (25/1/15)

If the first brew is krausening (is that a word?) why not top crop the second ?


----------



## Mr B (26/1/15)

Tanks Seamad, i'm a little wary of cross infection if this has occurred in the first batch.

The second had a thin krausen this morning, so has started to do something......


----------



## stux (26/1/15)

Gave up on us05/1056 a few years ago and switched to 1272, but still try out others. Right now I'm trying 1332 Norwest and will see how it goes


----------



## mckenry (27/1/15)

Hmmm. I have had issues twice now, with US-05, but only with Gluten Free syrup (sorghum)

This is the second time I had to pitch a second yeast. The first time is here - in a nutshell, first one, rehydrated, did FA, sprinkled another US05 and it eventually finished.

This time, I just sprinkled from the start. Took 24 hours and started bubbling. I remembered that linked thread and thought "she'll be right"
Bubbled for 24 hours then konked out at 1.030
I rehydrated another yeast (reverse of effort 1) pitched, shook and it took off in about 4 hours. WTF??
If I didnt have to make GF beer for my mate, I'd never had thought there was a problem with US-05, after all I made heaps of barley based beer with it before.


----------

